# How to build a tumbler.



## SODIGGER (Mar 28, 2013)

Has any one the specs and the do's and don'ts on building a small reliable tumbler? Thanks


----------



## tangomango (Mar 29, 2013)

Sodigger - There is a huge amount of info. on this site alone of persons who have built their own tumblers and how they went about it.   Another good source is Jar Doctor web site, he sells tumblers, parts, materials and supplies.  His site is very informative.  If you want you can e-mail him and he will respond, very very helpful.   I am in process of building a tumbler myself as well.   I have done extensive research first, like yourself trying sift through all the info. and using what seems to works the best.   I know how you feel, if your just starting out, it is a bit over whelming at first, but it all does make sense after awhile.  if you need any info. in particular let me know, I would be more than happy to try help you out with anything.   I have some web-sites for calculating speeds and others for materials.  They were all found from going through others postings, just would save you some time.   Feel free to message me . . . try to help you the best I can.


----------

